# Congratulations DanielSumner



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

:icecream: How is your first day of retirement? :whistlin:


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you, It's been a long time coming. For those that don't know I "WORKED" (noticed the past tense) in a Crime Lab. The stress was intense, I am not the type person to do anything half-assed. I give 110% to anything I do. When I walked out of the office yesterday for the last time it was like boulders falling off my shoulders. The air smells better and the trees are a little greener. I will still have court cases going to trial for years to come. I can deal with that. They have to fly me back to Miami and pay me an Expert Witness fee. The money is really good. Due to the horrible Realestate market we have decided to just keep the Miami house for awhile. I have an eye doctor appointment on March 5th, after that I think we will just mosey on up to the Georgia house.
As for TODAY. I woke up at 9:14am: DW made the coffee: Took 45 minutes drinking coffee, no hurry: Clipped my toenails







: Now I perusing Homesteading today with my friends: Next I don't know, might take a nap.

Daniel


----------



## acabin42 (May 11, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Daniel - enjoy the rest of your life, unhurried.
Congratulations.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Daniel,
Congratulations to you!!! 

I know you described your morning, but what
I really want to know is this....

When you woke up this morning, and realized
you didn't have to go work, what was the first
thing you thought and how did you feel?

I ask a friend at work that question and he
said he felt GOOD with a WHOLE LOT of
O'S in there! 

Enjoy making your life your own now.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

TMI TMI clipping the nails. My Brother retired Harris county Sheriff Dept. 37 years. Man can I tell the difference in him. You are in for quite a ride.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Let me also add my congrats to the list.......
Sounds like an ideal set-up with the being an "Expert witness" and all. Just hope that it doesn't interfere with your homesteading plans and the things you want to do.


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm looking for a 3 foot tall pickle barrel to drag in here, so we can sit around and discuss what all the workers should be doing each day. And maybe talk (yawn,,stretch) about what might occur later today if the motivation is just right. Let's see, which sounds better: work, work, work,,putter, putter, putter, work, work, work, , putter, putter, putter.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Slow down man. You're overworking on your very first day!


----------

